# Topics > Unmanned vehicles > Unmanned ground vehicles >  Amphibious robot, Biomimetic Intelligent Mechatronics Lab (Ma Lab), Department of Robotics, Ritsumeikan University, Kusatsu, Shiga, Japan

## Airicist

Developer - Biomimetic Intelligent Mechatronics Lab

Home page - malab.se.ritsumei.ac.jp/top/robot/amphi_e.php

----------


## Airicist

Wheel-paddle Integrated Quadruped Robot (ePaddle 2018)

Published on Jun 18, 2018

----------

